# stocking 15 gallon tank?



## rob91 (Jan 8, 2010)

hi all, im after some recommendations on what fish to put in my 15 gallon tank i just want a breeding pair in there, my local fish shop only have kribensis (which i already have in another 15g with there first batch of fry, very stoked  ), convicts, electric yellow labs, and other bigger cichlids like oscars and jack dempseys. What do you guys think about buying fish online is it a good idea? I wouldn't know where to buy from i live in tasmania?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

A 15 gallon tank is not going to be big enough to house a cichlid from Malawi. Even if it was, Malawi cichlids do not pair, they are harem breeders and need many females for every male. When kept in pairs, the female is likely to be killed by the male.

The smallest tank I would try for yellow labs would be 29G that is at least 30" long and I'd put at 1m:4f in the tank. Full-size (6") mbuna would need a 48" tank.

A 15 gallon tank would be nice for shellies from Lake Tanganyika or possibly for some cichlids from somewhere outside the African Rift Lakes.

Ordering fish online works great.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a 15 gallon for my Multies - great size for a great fish. Not as colourful, but fiesty without all the killing.

kevin


----------



## rob91 (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks guys i thought it would be a bit small for the labs and convicts ill have to get a bigger tank  them multis sound interesting do you know anywhere online i could get them that would deliver to tasmania?


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Yikes! Tasmania may make things a little more difficult. I got mine at a small Local Fish Store, as chain stores tend to not carry them. Not colourful = not easy to sell. If someone on Tasmania has mutlies, that person has too many multies. Try craigslist or a similar online trading post to find out.

I paid around $1o each (Canadian) for mine.

Here's a list of clubs just North of you. Maybe some of the members may know of keepers in your area:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/clubs/?Cou ... Country=GO

kevin


----------



## rob91 (Jan 8, 2010)

I have got in contact with my local fish shop and they are going to email me a stock order list when they do an order for me to pick from so could be getting some multi's soon if i decide to go with them as they sound like very interesting fish


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Great news! Here's the build thread for mine: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... c&&start=0

Start looking now for shells - escargot shells are the cheapest and most available - usually from a big grocery store.

I mixed sand and crushed coral. If I could do it again I would just use sand.

I started with six sub-adults and guessed on their sex. I think I got 2 males and 4 females, so lucky me. I've only had one territorial problem and it lasted only 2 weeks. All six get along fine, and of course they breed like crazy. I have 12 now with 6 more fry that look big and healthy enough to make it.

kevin


----------

